
A buggy Chrome update stopped many Macs from booting - JaimeThompson
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/09/no-it-wasnt-a-virus-it-was-chrome-that-stopped-macs-from-booting/
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21064663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21064663)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21073819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21073819)

